# Broke My Streak - Starting another one.



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, I haven't been to the commercial theater in almost 10 years. Today, I decided to take the family out to the local AMC Theater to see Mega-Mind. I always tell people our dedicated theater has better picture and audio quality than a theater anyway, but it's been so long since I've been, I couldn't actually remember.

Bought our tickets online for the 3:10 showing. Showed up at 2:45 and had to wait in line to get our actual tickets. Stood in line for almost 10 minutes to get our Popcorn and Sodas.

Got into the actual theater at about 3:00 and not only wasn't there 4 seats together anywhere, but there was only one set of 2 seats together. So, my 8 year old and I sat next to each other and my wife sat on the other side of the theater with our 5 year old in her lap.

There was an infant behind us that cried during most of the movie. Not only that, but the audio and picture quality of the movie itself was pretty bad.

So, the total cost of this experience was just shy of $80 for the 4 of us, we didn't get to enjoy the movie together, the quality was worse than at home, and we had to listen to a crying baby the whole time.

I'm thinking it's going to be another 10 years before this happens again. Maybe I'll take my son when he graduates high school and see if things have improved.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

I haven't been to a movie theater in at least 20 years for nearly identical reasons. Even worse is that after paying all that money, you find that the movie was over-hyped and your wanting to leave half-way through. At least at home you can just switch to another channel or put on a disc.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

txtommy said:


> I haven't been to a movie theater in at least 20 years for nearly identical reasons. *E**ven worse is that after paying all that money, you find that the movie was over-hyped and your wanting to leave half-way through.* At least at home you can just switch to another channel or put on a disc.


Yes, that was part of it too. The kids seemed to enjoy it, but Megamind was very disappointing to me.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Was it opening weekend? I never go during opening weekends, it always crowded. And if it was you need to show up earlier then 25 minutes prior in order to get tickets, concessions, and seats.

But I agree, I'd much rather stay at home to watch movies.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

My girlfriend and I went to the movies the other day. Like usual, people were up moving around during the whole thing. There was a group of maybe 5 high school kids in our row, and I think every one of them went in front of us twice, if not more, to go to the bathroom or to get food or whatever it is that people do that can't sit through an entire movie. I don't know what is so hard about pissing before you go sit down, but maybe it is something they can't control. Who knows. :shrug:

If we go to one in Tulsa, to keep things nice lets just say "a certain group of people" are always hollering at each other like they do and up actually running around. Then you have those people that can't put their phone away. Some people are starting to catch on and actually put their phone on silent, but I see that big bright square that pops up right in front on me whenever you get a text message. Or the one that is flashing that you start whispering (or just plain talking) into every little bit.

$20 to get in. We sneak in our own refreshments and I still feel cheated. Then I have to fit those stupid glasses over my normal ones because they don't offer 2D when there is a 3D version.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Was it opening weekend?


No, MegaMind has been out for a few weeks.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

More posts showed up while I wrote that, now I have more comments.

Hollywood is producing such crap lately. I go shell out $20 and the movie just sucks. I went to see Get Smart with the girlfriend back when it came out, and I wanted to go sit in the truck and wait for her after about 15 minutes. I won't take her now unless it is a part of a series we like (like Saw!) or if it is one that a bunch of reputable (IMO, not hers) movie going friends say they have enjoyed. There have been more since then that sucked, but that one was just terrible.

My favorite part is the 20 to 30 minutes of previews that start at the time they say the movie starts. I time it every time we go and I get stuck getting there on time. At least 20 minutes every time, no exaggeration.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They actually have theaters for watching movies? I thought it was just where all the teens went to make out in the dark. I wont even go when I can get in free.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If I go to the theaters, it is on a Monday or Wednesday night. Never opening week and the I go to the latest showing offered. My ideal setting is when I'm the only one in the theater. And I'd support theaters installing cell phone jammers.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> They actually have theaters for watching movies? I thought it was just where all the teens went to make out in the dark. I wont even go when I can get in free.


Ah memories... :lol:


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Been over ten years for me. I'd much rather watch it at home. If it sucks, I'm only out a couple of bucks.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm a Warren Balcony snob now for those rare blockbuster occaisions (e.g. Star Trek) when we do go out to the show.

In the Balcony you have assigned wide comfortable heated seats (why they can be heated I have no idea) with sit-down food and bar service. And the prices aren't that bad. 
Oh, and no one under 21 allowed up there. 

Parents can still take the kiddos to the regular lower part of the auditorium, and there is a "cry room" for noisy babies where the movie can still be seen by the adults.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

We go to a Sony 4k theater in Gettysburg and it's great. We took my daughter to see Toy Story 3 there on its third weekend and we were one of three families there. 

It's worth the 30 minute drive for the light crowd and great picture/sound. 

(but if anyone else lives around here, it sucks, don't go. :lol


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Find out when "The Final Countdown" was released and you'll know when I was in a theater last.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> So, the total cost of this experience was just shy of $80 for the 4 of us, we didn't get to enjoy the movie together, the quality was worse than at home, and we had to listen to a crying baby the whole time.
> 
> I'm thinking it's going to be another 10 years before this happens again. Maybe I'll take my son when he graduates high school and see if things have improved.


I really feel for you. I gave up going to theaters years ago because of this very reason.

If it isn't the crying baby, it's the jerk who has seen the movie 15 times already and is telling everyone around him what is going to happen next (or how crappy the movie is) it's the idiot who refuses to turn off their cell phone and decides this is the best place to tell the other party all about their hemorrhoids.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

"dettxw" said:


> I'm a Warren Balcony snob now for those rare blockbuster occaisions (e.g. Star Trek) when we do go out to the show.
> 
> In the Balcony you have assigned wide comfortable heated seats (why they can be heated I have no idea) with sit-down food and bar service. And the prices aren't that bad.
> Oh, and no one under 21 allowed up there.
> ...


We do the same thing but here it is called "Rave Review" and the picture and sound at that theater is phenomenal (all the projectors are DLP). We took our Godson to see Mega-mind opening weekend matinee and had to sit in the main theater and everyone (including the 6 year old with us) was quiet, polite and it was a thoroughly enjoyable time as well. As for the movie, I thought it was excellent and will probably buy the BD when its released.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Rave is the best picture house, by far.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> Well, I haven't been to the commercial theater in almost 10 years. Today, I decided to take the family out to the local AMC Theater to see Mega-Mind. I always tell people our dedicated theater has better picture and audio quality than a theater anyway, but it's been so long since I've been, I couldn't actually remember.
> 
> Bought our tickets online for the 3:10 showing. Showed up at 2:45 and had to wait in line to get our actual tickets. Stood in line for almost 10 minutes to get our Popcorn and Sodas.
> 
> ...


One of the main reasons why I had my Home Theater room built. Going to a movie these days is about as pleasurable as root canal!


----------

